# New Composer Just joining up!



## ChasingTheSun_Jeff (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey guys and gals I'm Jeff Simmons Contract composer for games and media! I wanted to join up with this forum as it seems to have great and talented people here! I'm very excited to meet you all and share ideas and music. I relaunch my new site in about a week and I'll post up the link once its been redone. as for now so you know some of my music, here is a sample of some of the stuff I compose. any feedback is more then welcome!

*Right Click and Save Target* - Had to use free space at this moment
http://www.angelfire.com/musicals/tango9jeff/lovingembrace.mp3

Jeff
Chasing The Sun Productions


----------



## FilmComposerZ (Mar 12, 2005)

Nice piece!!! My only comment, remove the percussion..It does not need it at all!!!! Or put it much more in the background with more reverb...The build up part was phenomenal. Maybe just a little bit of more programming on the strings at the beginning, but other than that a very nice piece!

Pablo

Welcome aboard


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Jeff,

Welcome to V.I.

I got an error on the mp3 URL: 

"Angelfire does not allow direct linking 
from offsite, non-Angelfire pages, 
to files hosted on Angelfire. "


----------



## ChasingTheSun_Jeff (Mar 12, 2005)

Yea you have to make sure to right click and save target! =) 

Thanks pablo man! Yea I should toss a bit more verb on the percussion taikos and Bring them down a hair in the middle. Thanks for listening man! thanks for the welcome!

Jeff


----------



## Herman Witkam (Mar 12, 2005)

Ok. I've used too much alcohol to realise I could right-click it.
As far as my musical judgement goes right now, I agree with Pablo, the percussion is not needed. The piece sounds pretty good, and I imagine it sounding pretty good without percussion as well.


----------



## ChasingTheSun_Jeff (Mar 12, 2005)

Alright guys I reuploaded the file and I did more velocity editing on the intro as well as added more reverb on the taikos and lowered the volume of the ethnic drums tho I kept them in the mix a hair! Thanks for the help, hope it sounds better now!

Jeff


----------



## Frederick Russ (Mar 12, 2005)

Hey Jeff - welcome to VI man! 

I like the orchestral swell around 0:59 - cool mix there - still wonder about the drums. Just my opinion but I think they need to be behind the orchestra instead of in front of it and dropped in the mix a bit.

Lots of nice stuff in there Jeff. Thanks for sharing it, and see you around the forums then!


----------



## Sid_Barnhoorn (Mar 13, 2005)

Hi Jeff,

Welcome to V.I.!

Great buildup. Nice melodie/theme. Thanks for sharing and enjoy your stay at V.I.


Cheers,


----------



## ChasingTheSun_Jeff (Mar 13, 2005)

*thanks*

thanks for the welcome Sid! Glad to be here!

Jeff


----------

